# Kids pool as play pen?



## OllieTheHedgie

I was looking for a play pen for Ollie for awhile and I haven't been able to find a large and reasonably priced one. I was wondering what your guys thoughts were on using a plastic kids pool as a play pen? I would always be watching him well he is in it. I feel like ollie gets a lot of cuddle time outside of his cage but not a lot of exploring time because my house is not hedgie proof so roaming the floors isn't really an option.

This is kind of what was thinking: http://i.ehow.com/images/a04/v6/rq/make-plastic-childrens-wading-pool-200X200.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_OmQSLYXuv8A/S_KKp_1NkeI/AAAAAAAAD70/nRf0Nn9KYqQ/s1600/DSC_0073.JPG


----------



## hedgejuliethog

I currently use an inflatable kiddie pool as a playpen for my hedgies, and they love it.


----------



## sklock65

I just bought one while I was out running errands today...I'm curious to see if it will contain my little monkey climber!


----------



## nikki

Make sure you supervise while your hedgie is in it, I had one climb out before.


----------

